# Turismo-Lugares increibles



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Este es un thread con los mejores lugares turisticos menos conocidos del Peru y muy poco visitados por turistas nacionales y extranjeros.
Si alguien conoce algunos, pone fotos.

Aqui uno(esta en la Region Junin,Provincia de Concepcion,distrito de Concepcion a 30 min. de Huancayo)










Se puede subir hasta la cabeza de la Virgen y se observa una maravillosa vista de Concepcion y parte del Valle del Mantaro.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda estatua.


----------



## limafreind (Oct 5, 2010)

antigriego said:


> Este es un thread con los mejores lugares turisticos menos conocidos del Peru y muy poco visitados por turistas nacionales y extranjeros.
> Si alguien conoce algunos, pone fotos.
> 
> Aqui uno(esta en la Region Junin,Provincia de Concepcion,distrito de Concepcion a 30 min. de Huancayo)
> ...


se parece mucho a la estatua de cristo redentor en brasil...que bonito monumento donde lo construyeron yo he ido la ultima vez a huancayo y no logre ver eso en que parte esta eso por el cerrito de la libertad


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

limafreind said:


> se parece mucho a la estatua de cristo redentor en brasil...que bonito monumento donde lo construyeron yo he ido la ultima vez a huancayo y no logre ver eso en que parte esta eso por el cerrito de la libertad


No esta en el Cerrito de la Libertad, esta en la carretera central, cerca a la ciudad de Concepcion, se va por la carretera central, se llega a Concepcion y se toma una carretera que sube hasta la estatua.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

xv! misma estatua de la libertad! excelente!


----------

